# Aaromatic



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

<P><P>just changing the oil in my Aaromatic hydrareach handle, been good to me just changed the piston and the gripper once since 2008 no complaints fellas just maintenance, so you fellas have handles last as long as this British Cambodia Handle?<IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/forums/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="110"></P></P>
<P> </P>
<P>thought to post this for you diehard Drywall dusters</P>

uh oh think we need our friendly neighborhood systems administrator (cricket) fix this post


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok fellas last night drained oil in handle, filled it again it was not working right before due to air bubbles.

Its up and swinging








may have forgotten to say Tshirts can be send to dusters on this site,


----------

